# Got "tagged" Sunday



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My trusty Toyota Tacoma got rear ended in a parking lot the other day. 2020... the year that just keeps on sucking. We had made a left turn with a line of traffic into a Wegmanns parking lot and had to stop for people up ahead trying to make another left into a different part of the lot... and the kid behind me didn't stop. Damn it all. Looks mainly cosmetic, a dent in the bumper itself and the right side pushed forward a bit, but not into the bodywork.

It is already in the shop to get a new bumper. But I had a call from the kid's GEICO rep who left a message saying he needed to talk to me about the bumper reinforcing bar. Hmm... I googled the bumper and the bar and they seem like pretty cheap parts so I don't know what the issue might be. Any ideas here? Is that especially hard to remove and replace or something? Is it something that can just be bent straight and put back in service? I'll be calling him back normal business hours this morning.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

At least the kid had insurance! My youngest son had 2 cars in a row totaled [in one year] out by uninsured drivers and because his insurance had to pay both times they put him on high risk.

Not sure why his insurance would want to talk to you about it unless they think there was previous damage.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess I'll find out. I am the original owner and this vehicle has never had the slightest impact. And it's like an $85 part. Hardly worth a phone call for them, IMO.



mark sr said:


> At least the kid had insurance! My youngest son had 2 cars in a row totaled [in one year] out by uninsured drivers and because his insurance had to pay both times they put him on high risk.
> 
> Not sure why his insurance would want to talk to you about it unless they think there was previous damage.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll need at least a new unit of that black plastic trim below the plate. If the GEICO rep was talking about the bumper reinforcing bar, no, that is not something you pop back out and reuse. It's a one-time use piece, like the foam inside a motorcycle helmet. Once deformed, it's lost some strength, and wouldn't withstand another similar impact in the same way.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Similar story here, got rear-ended by a young driver who just didn't realize traffic ahead was coming to a stop, or that you need to leave a little extra room on a rainy day.

Funny thing, the insurance estimate (and check) was over $1,000 more than what it eventually cost to fix it. Granted, I opted for used parts where I could, but it's an old vehicle and it's basically as good as it was before. I actually felt bad that the kid who hit me probably had to pay a deductible. But I suppose it was a good life lesson for him.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Why did you not just go through your insurance and then let them fight it out with Geico?

When my car was hit a number of years ago, I tried dealing with the other party’s insurance. They put me on a run around likely in the hopes I would give up and they could avoid paying for the damages to my vehicle. At one point, they tried to say they might have grounds to deny the claim because a witness said I was “speeding” which was a bold face lie.

Disgusted and in need of my car, I called my insurance company and although I had to pay the $250 deductible, in less than 2 hours my car was in the shop and I was provided a rental.

My agent explained they would deal with the other insurance company and assured me that since I was not at fault, my premiums would not be affected. I do not know what transpired between the insurance companies by my car was repaired and 2-months later, I received a check for my deductible, which my insurance company recouped.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, they are also replacing the plastic piece. I am not "fighting" anything out with GEICO. So far they have been very helpful and proactive. And the damage is pretty minimal, and this is a pretty old truck so I am not gonna be super anal about it. Nor am I playing the game of getting them to cut me a check then trying to go cheap on the repair. Alls I want from them is to put it back pretty much the way it was. Now if this had been my Corvette it would be a whole 'nother story and a LOT bigger bill.

And like Capt Tom above I feel a little sorry for the kid who was very nice and apologetic. Hopefully this taught him something. There are much harder and more painful ways to learn.

And they gave me a big old Dodge Ram as a rental in the interim. Love the hemi... but glad I don't have to feed one of those on a regular basis.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just talked to the GEICO rep and he just wanted to inform me that they are indeed replacing the reinforcement bar since that was not mentioned when I dropped the truck off. Probably wasn't obvious that it was bent until they pulled the bumper.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Although I may still have one thing to fight... the Dodge Ram rental, like most Enterprise rentals, has some miles and "wear and tear" on it. I walked around it pretty good with the agent and noted all the dings on the body. But on my short drive home I noticed that the windshield has a big star crack on the far passenger side that we did not see or discuss. It was way above my eyeline whilst walking around the truck and when I first got in to go I was focused on learning the controls. I didn't see the crack until I went to make a right turn and had cause to look that way. I took a picture of it when I got home and you can tell by looking at it that it is not a fresh crack.

But I don't totally trust those guys after an incident I had with them in South Carolina on a business trip once upon a time. The car they gave me had a bowling ball sized dent in the hood. The agent noted it and I also mentioned it to the gate attendant on the way out. When I brought it back a few days later they tried to charge me for the damage. I probably had over 100 car rentals for my job over the years... most of those other than Enterprise... and never had another incident like this. But it does happen. And these Enterprise beaters make it much more likely.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Never rush when picking up a rental.

I used to travel frequently for my job, which means I rented a lot of vehicles.

Often times the cars were in a parking structure with limited light. It is for this reason I always carried a small flashlight with me with which I would inspect every panel and window for damage. If I found any, I made sure the attendant noted it in the paperwork.

The other thing you have to lookout for is fuel charges.

Never take the fuel option. No matter how much fuel is in the tank, they will charge you for a full tank and often at a higher per gallon rate than you can get at a gas station.

I always opt to fill the tank myself before returning the vehicle.

On more than one occasion, I have caught them trying to charge me for fuel as if I took the fuel option even after they got in the vehicle and saw the tank was full. I think many of them do this on purpose, as they always get nervous when I call them out and make them correct it.

Always check your receipt before the attendant leaves.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here, Enterprise is the only game in town. Years ago, when they were yearling, I learned to rent the smallest cheapest car listed, and I would always get upgraded, basically because they didn't have but a few cars available. Not so, now. I did it when my truck was in the shop and they gave me a Kia something, and I literally had to take my hat off and force my head into the car. Never again.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Seems here Enterprise has all the auto insurance company contracts for body shop and repair work. I'm sure they are the cheapest and they have a number of branches strategically placed around the metro area (MD burbs of DC). They seem to run their cars in their fleet longer than the other guys... and they get pretty beat up. For instance the Ram truck they gave me came from New York and has about 25,000 miles on it. Seems to me that the miles and wear and tear would diminish resale value... and require repairs... when they are ready to dump them... but I guess their accountants know how to make this method profitable.

At least I was able to ask for an equivalent vehicle to what I had in the shop and the other guy's insurance allowed it.... although in retrospect I didn't really need a truck this week so probably would have been better off with a mid size sedan or SUV. But interesting to be able to sample a different truck. I have considered moving up to a full size but not sure I want to live with the hassles of parking something that big... and I definitely don't want to buy fuel for one.... but the next generations are going to make big improvements in that regard what with more turbo diesels and hybrid powertrains. I am really trying to hold out to see what Mr. Toyota does with his next gen Tundra that currently gets only 13/17 MPG. To me that is unacceptable for a general purpose daily driver.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just checked to see when my truck will be ready to pick up and had a sort of strange conversation. They are still waiting for the bumper reinforcement bar to arrive... and then it needs to be painted?? I don't believe this part is visible so maybe it needs to be painted for rust prevention?? If so, then why doesn't it come that way?? My estimator at the body shop didn't understand it either. Anyone??


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, rust prevention. Probably doesn't come painted so it can be sold as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My son worked for Enterprise for a year after he finished college. Enterprise is by far the largest rental car company but it is privately owned so that info doesn’t get out. Other rental car companies focus on airport traffic. Enterprise focuses on body shop business and airport traffic. Their salesmen visit body shops with donuts or pizza. Enterprise will take your reservation whether they have a car available or not. Chances are that a car will come back before you get there. If it is a different class of car, they will try to give you a deal on an upgrade but they will eventually give you the car anyway. My son jokes about a little old lady who rented a small car but got a pickup truck. He almost had to give her a boost to get her in it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And maybe they realize that heavy items like this often get banged around a bit in transit and a pre-painted finish would not arrive fully intact.



huesmann said:


> Yes, rust prevention. Probably doesn't come painted so it can be sold as cheaply as possible.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like a Seinfeld episode. 

Seinfeld - Car Reservation - Bing video

Other companies sometimes give you a different class when they don't have what you specified. Had that happen at some smaller airports a good many times on business travel over the years. I even had the exact thing you mention happen to me... our contract specified a mid-size but all they had was a big red Dodge Ram with a hemi. Worked for me.



Old Thomas said:


> Enterprise will take your reservation whether they have a car available or not. Chances are that a car will come back before you get there.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got my truck back... it looks good as new. They did a great job of matching the Timberland Green Mica paint. This was almost the best case scenario for a collision and repair. Low speed bumper to bumper contact with no collateral damage. Glad to be done with it, however. That Dodge Ram 1500 with Hemi... sheesh... I drove if for 100 miles and it took 7.5 gallons of gas. =:-O


----------



## Priusron (Oct 25, 2020)

In October I rented a Nissan Maximum from enterprise in Queen Creek, arizona. I purchased the fuel option because it was cheaper than the going rate. I made sure to return empty. They also gave me the economy car price. They were very nice and pleasant to work with.


----------

